# Fixed gear ratios for Los Angeles area? (newbie)



## jkyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Just bought my first Single Speed/Fixed Gear (Scattante Americano 4). It's set up for Single Speed with a 46T/17T gear set, but has a flip flop hub.

So I need to get a fixed gear cog and lock ring. I'm told EAI is a good manufacturer to go with.

What I'm wondering is gear ratios, would going with a 17T fixed cog be a decent starting point? Guess I could just find a comparable gear ratio on Sheldon's site for my road bike and tool around, but wouldn't mind some input or suggestions.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

That's about a 71-inch gear, about what most folks choose for a street fixie. It's about the same as 52x19, if you want to test.

You can't be sure in advance what will work for you. Fixed riding is different. But that's a good starting point


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

it's dependent on the terrain as well. I live in hilly terrain where my climb home is 6% max w/ a 4% avg...so my current gearing of 48/17 might be a bit much for the climbing soo i might change to 18


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

not familiar with your locale so i won't presume to recommend a ratio or gi to you



jkyle said:


> ...I'm told EAI is a good manufacturer to go with...


but...
when it comes to deciding which kind of cog to buy, i will recommend that you start-out with cheaper...errr...less expensive cogs. 
experiment with different sizes til you find out which you prefer, then invest in something nice.
i had a middle-of-their-price-range eai superstar cog on a previous bike, it was fine but no better than my dura-ace that i am using now & the da lockring has never loosened a bit.
have fun & good luck...


----------



## jkyle (Apr 12, 2011)

I can get pretty much anywhere on this side of LA with no more than a 2% average gradient…so pretty flat really. There are some teeny tiny rollers here and there, easily avoided if too hard and nothing that can't be taken fairly easily without shifting if you attack them right….if that helps.


----------



## jkyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh, also couple of more general questions:


 When you change your gear ratios, do you have to buy a new chain each time (or if it's a smaller ratio, cut the chain you have)? 
 Where's the good "discount" online resources for buying fixie stuff? Like pricepoint or performancebike.
 What would the decent, cheaper brands of fixed cog be? Dura Ace was mentioned, any others that are acceptable?

With the chain question, I suspect the answer is yes. That would be a rather significant added cost overhead to trying out new ratios.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*good*

A 46x17 is a good intermediate gear. Nonetheless, you'll likely end up buying several cogs as you become stronger, weaker, or ride in different terrain. I have about 2 dozen cogs (I'm an moreon), some 1/8, some 3/32, some cheap, some expensive, etc., and I have 4 fixed gear bikes. 

So, if it were me, I'd go ahead and buy a few, maybe 16, 17, 18, at first, if you can afford it. EAI cogs are fine. Look around and you can find them for about $20 or so.

You likely won't need to change chains or remove/add links if you have normal length track ends on your frame. Size it for the middle sized cog and you can go both ways without affecting chain length.



jkyle said:


> Just bought my first Single Speed/Fixed Gear (Scattante Americano 4). It's set up for Single Speed with a 46T/17T gear set, but has a flip flop hub.
> 
> So I need to get a fixed gear cog and lock ring. I'm told EAI is a good manufacturer to go with.
> 
> What I'm wondering is gear ratios, would going with a 17T fixed cog be a decent starting point? Guess I could just find a comparable gear ratio on Sheldon's site for my road bike and tool around, but wouldn't mind some input or suggestions.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

jkyle said:


> Just bought my first Single Speed/Fixed Gear (Scattante Americano 4). It's set up for Single Speed with a 46T/17T gear set, but has a flip flop hub.
> 
> So I need to get a fixed gear cog and lock ring. I'm told EAI is a good manufacturer to go with.
> 
> What I'm wondering is gear ratios, would going with a 17T fixed cog be a decent starting point? Guess I could just find a comparable gear ratio on Sheldon's site for my road bike and tool around, but wouldn't mind some input or suggestions.


Hi, how does it work for you with the current 46x17 SS? that should give you a good starting point.

How will the bike be used? Commuting?

Wind can be something to think about. I run a 46x18 on my SS and that gives me a lot of reserve for head winds and hills. It makes me run a high cadence (110 to 120 RPM) on the flats but I would rather be spinning and grinning then grinding into a strong wind with too much gear.

Hope this helps, Axlenut


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 16, 2009)

46x17
run that and learn to spin....its great for hills, and when you get really well at spinning you can change gears then to suit your needs...I have been running that ratio for over a year, not many hills in LA i cant climb on it....good starting point IMO..:thumbsup:


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

46 x 16. Seems we're all pretty close on this, it's all a matter of whether you want to be speedier up the rolls or along the flats. I live in hillier terrain than LA and use a 47 x 16, suffer on a few hills, but kill on the flats. I even have a 15t on the other side and flip it around when I take my fixie to the coast (east!) where we sometimes vacation.


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 16, 2009)

where are you riding? I live in Silverlake, its all hills...46x17 is really a good overall gear..you can spin out at like 33mph once you get used to it!


----------



## jkyle (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright, when I get the bike in I'll troll around town on the 46x17 SS just to make sure it feels generally ok. Then I'll stick with that ratio. 

One of my reasons for going with the fixed gear setup is improve my cadence, so having to spin on the flats isn't a bad thing.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*spinnin' maniac*



duc_748 said:


> where are you riding? I live in Silverlake, its all hills...46x17 is really a good overall gear..you can spin out at like 33mph once you get used to it!


That takes some practice. You're talking 155 rpm there. But you're absolutely right: Most competent and fit riders can learn to do that in time.


----------



## duc_748 (Oct 16, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> That takes some practice. You're talking 155 rpm there. But you're absolutely right: Most competent and fit riders can learn to do that in time.


sure does man I agree...my buddy told me a long time ago just learn to spin till you go to a higher ratio. I think he was right, once you can really spin, your fitness and your overall endurance go way up....and its fun! LOL:thumbsup:


----------

